# Nook and Android Honeycomb



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I made a bootable microSD card with Android Honeycomb and booted my Nook Color from it.

Ironically, the only app I can't install on it is the Kindle app!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

jonathanmoeller said:


> I made a bootable microSD card with Android Honeycomb and booted my Nook Color from it.
> 
> Ironically, the only app I can't install on it is the Kindle app!


Haha that is funny on so many levels! Good old Kindle pulling through


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Good old Kindle pulling through


I can't _prove _that Amazon did that on purpose, but I have my suspicions.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

jonathanmoeller said:


> I can't _prove _that Amazon did that on purpose, but I have my suspicions.


We will never know


----------

